# the stolen violin concerto



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe the one or other here remember the name *Tristan Foison*. This guy - born 1961 - was active as a composer in the Atlanta (USA) area in the late 20th century. He became most infamous for copying the Requiem by Alfred Desenclos and pretending the works as his own. The Requiem was "premiered" in 2001 and immediately discovered as a fraud. Tristan Foison than vanished immediately into thin air and it is unknown where he lives today.

I came across his name at first due to the fact that his work list also included a violin concerto. I always was fascinated by the story, which shows how far one can get in the classical music scene just by a self-confident illusion. So I tried to find information about the Foison violin concerto and after several years I finally found the solution - the violin concerto is stolen as well!

The complete story can be found on the blog of my website:

www.tobias-broeker.de/blog

Give it a try and share!

Best,
Tobias


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the interesting story -- or stories, both of them. I'm reminded of Shostakovich's mention of some Soviet composers, in contests he was helping judge, passing off little-known American works as their own.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Fascinating tales. Thanks. Reminds one of the Joyce Hatto fiasco a little bit.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for this. Amazing what people can (almost) get away with! The man is, of course, a criminal. This is quite simply fraud, as was the Hatto affair. No wonder the guy vanished!


----------

